# Zoomies



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Taken on my phone , you need to click on the picture to run the video.
just goes to show what energy levels these dogs have.
Its only an hours trek through the woods, more than enough for the puppy but she keeps up with Anwen, gets her back up a bit sometimes....

Face off who blinks first by Robert James, on Flickr

Zoomies 3 by Robert James, on Flickr


Zoomies 2 by Robert James, on Flickr

Zoomies by Robert James, on Flickr

Vizsla life by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

The videos won't pull up on my computer for some reason.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Impressive filming! It's not easy keeping track of running like that. It amazes me how good they are at avoiding collisions. My girl has run around with other dogs who unfortunately don't have that same sense and end up running into things. 

The first vid is set to private, btw.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry about the first one, sorted now.


----------



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

We met another owner of a Vizsla today while walking in the forest near our house. Two seconds after greeting each other they were off playing the way yours were in your video. It was so much fun to watch them interact with each other. They are such happy creatures!


----------

